# Tutorial Pictures Unavailable



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

First of all, thanks for the tips on cleaning and removing things etc.

Just one problem. After so long, the pictures are taken off line and without pictures to compare to, the often long description becomes redundant if you dont know your flip flop from a flop flip. Any chance people could leave them on. It helps if you have a photo reference so you know your going to hit the right part with a hammer.

Cheers Andy


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Which ones are missing?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

which thread?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Was tempted to say that this thread is useles without pictures... but... LOL.

What thread mate?


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Heres one of them. Granted not all tutorials have pics, but would have been nice to see how to do it the right way.

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=26089

BTW, the effort is much appriciated


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

After looking through 5 pages of tips it looks like Toshi is the only one, except for the screwdriver tip which i presume was about inserting it in to your...penis :skull:

I might be getting mixed up with other pics on the forum from old post. Sorry.


----------

